# A question about pushing snow into the road?



## Snow Chain (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey Guys this is probably a dumb question, but can you be fined or ticketed if you push snow straight out of a driveway on to a road? This would be on a country road and not in town. It seems like that sometimes depending on the place, that there isn't much place to go with the snow after a few times of plowing because of how much is piled up, as well as the fact that some house/driveway combinations are so tight that there is hardly any room to maneuver. I have seen a lot of guys doing this and up until a couple of days ago figured it was a legitimate way to get rid of the excess snow, because one of the big county plows comes by and throws the snow farther into the ditch and field than what a pickup or tractor can. When I mentioned this to my Dad he really got upset about it, and said that I may get ticketed or fined for doing this. I see where he is coming from, but when the snow is this deep and hardly anyone is on the road I personally cant see that it will hurt much. I also should note that I first would try to fill up the ditch right across the road. The amount of snow that I would end up pushing on the road is a rather small amount, and most 4x4 trucks or front wheel drive vehicles really shouldn't have any trouble. The county plows go by on a regular basis lately because of all the drifting and the speed they go with the big V plow, it seems like it doesn't cause them any trouble to pitch it on out in the field.

Sorry for the long winded post, and thanks in advance for any answers or advice,


----------



## BigRedBarn (Jan 4, 2003)

It seems to be one of those things where there is a usually a law against doing it, but it's only enforced when there's an accident that may have been, if only in part, caused by the practice.

Similar case in point, the owner of the local 4X4 shop got ticketed for not having a yellow caution light (revolving or strobe) on his snowplow truck while plowing. A guy lost control on a curve (while driving in the far lane) while the 4X4 shop guy was backing out into the other lane just a bit to plow. The car hit the snowplow truck. Sure, the snowplow driver didn't cause the accident. He just had the misfortune to not be in compliance with a law when he had an accident. 

I've heard of similar ticketing where someone had an add-on accessory on their car or truck and they were ticketed becuase the accessory "interfered" with their vehicle's operation or their ability to see. Examples would be lens covers, items hanging from the rearview mirror, stickers on the rear window, window tinting that's too dark, and so on.

Around here, the North-South road we live on gets a lot of drifts that cascade over the snow on the side of the road well into the driving lanes. Sometimes these drifts seem to "suck in" cars as they drive along and hit the drifts, putting the car into the snow pile or the ditch. Maybe snow plowed across the street leaving some "blade spillover" could suck a car in too and send it into the ditch or into opposite lane. Stranger things have happened. And if it did happen, and you had plowed snow across the street right there...

The first time I plowed snow across the street (where there's an empty field) my stepfather (who lives nextdoor and often plows our driveways for me) told me I could get a ticket for doing it. Guess what? He does it himself from time to time.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

YUP IT IS I llegal here in NY. But ya gotta do 
what ya gotta do.
I have a bank drive thru thats at weird angles.
The only way to plow is straight thru into the road
also have to push the sno-banks back at the edge 
of the road so folks can see ! I just clean up the
street afterwards.............
Besides here in Podunk NY there ain't too many cops
around at 4 am cuz its donut time ! Been lucky too
not caught once! (knock on wood)..................geo


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

If I read your post right, you're not only pushing it into and across the street, but leaving it in the street for the County or City plow to clean up. You say a 4x4 or front wheel drive "shouldn't" have any trouble. Sorry, but that's not your call to make. The road is for people to drive on, not for you to deposit your snow on. They're not responsible for plowing your snow. This is a part of planning before it snows - Where are you going to pile the snow and how are you going to get it there? Yes, sometimes it may be "necessary" to plow across the street. But clean up your mess, never leave it in the roadway.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I HATE!!!!! People who plow into the road & just leave it there for the highway plows to get!!!!
I have seen guys leave 2ft high trail of snow blocking the road.
I've never see anyone get a ticket for it, although I have been known to take that nice big trail & put it right back where it came from.
I also HATE!!!!! watching idiots snow blowing sidewalks into the middle of the road. During a storm the plows will just put it right back on the sidewalk. After the storm it's a hazard. I've seen some guys doing it, drop the blade & completely cover them with it.
Usually that gets me a WTF look but it sure gets them to stop.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

In my area, a neighboring city, aggressively goes after people who deposit snow on the street.

I used to plow a building and pushed the snow into the street, then pushed the pile back on the property. It seems each time the local police department would show up before I was done.

The officer who showed up would always wait till I was done with removing the snow, then would talk with me. The first thing they said was thanks for removing the snow from the street, so I don't have to write you a ticket! Nice Cop there!!!! 

Since I plowed before the city plows plowed the street anyone could see that I removed all the snow I pushed in the street plus some. Never had a problem, I just made sure that I pushed all the snow off the street that I pushed out on it.

Be professional, do a professional job, it pays off in the end.

Rick


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

I will check when I get back to work on Wed. to see if there are any laws in Indiana as far as leaving the snow in the street. I believe there is, but sure off the top of my head. You are leaving yourself open for liability if anyone has an accident because of the snow that you purposely left in the roadway. On a similiar point, had a local business that plowed their own lot, and put all of the snow in the street. When the street dept. saw this, they came over with their loader, and put all of the snow back in the business lot, right in front of the front door. That was a 10 ft. high pile too.

John


----------



## butter (Nov 12, 2001)

1 other thing to remember. If you have to push across the road, clean up your mess, and don't fill the ditch up, as if you get a thaw or alot of rain that ditch you just filled in will have nowhere to flow all that water. You might end up flooding the road and getting a flash freeze and create a big mess. I'm with GOT GRASS i hate when people push across the road and don't clean up there mess, it just gives us plow guys a bad rap.


----------



## GVLawnCare (Jan 12, 2003)

*Big Problems*

I have posted my feelings on this before, and I will post them again. As a snowplowing contractor I understand that sometimes you have to do what you have to do. On the other hand, as a Highway Dept. snowplow driver, there is nothing more aggrivating than some lowlife contractor pushing snow into the road. :realmad: If you are trying to find a sure way to piss off the highway crews in your town, go ahead, leave 2 feet of snow in the road. This also opens up the homeowner and subsequently you to a major liability if that snow causes an accident. Say someone is drivivng down the road, hit YOUR snow, lose control and hit a tree...Guess who's liable??? You got it, you are. I am not saying you are a lowlife, but there are plenty of "us" that are. Pushing snow across the road is illegal in NY, (and most likely it is were you live too) and in my opinion, pushing snow into the road and leaving it there is complettely ludacris. Dont take offense to my post, but I feel very sronlgy about this.

Happy plowing and be SAFE! MATT


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

AH YES.......Finally done playing er.. plowing ! Also in NY
you can be ticketed for NOT having a fashing yellow beacon
light when plowing..............................geo


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Snow Chain, when you push snow into/across the road,you are now taking on the liability in the event of an accident. A lawyer will have a ball with your statement (a most 4x4 trucks and front wheel drives shouldnt have any trouble).Like Mick said,a plan should be in place before you move the snow,and if you do push across the road,do it quickly,and clean up your mess,all of it. I used to have an account where it was necessary to either push across the road,or onto the shoulder( a real big full shoulder,then push along the road),and 20 ft away where there was a ditch i could push it in. Well i always pushed the snow on the shoulder ,then in the ditch.Last time i did that account i was just finishing up when a commuter in a hurry in an escort slammed into the back of a semi pulling in the parking lot.He locked them up right in front of my account,right where i would have pushed the snow across.In 10 minutes the troopers were there,if I had pushed across the road, I can guarantee i would have been ticketed and sued by the car owner's lawyer/insurance co. In NY even if you clean up your mess you still cant push across the road,because you are removing the salt they put down. I have pushed snow across backroads at 3 am before the plwo trucks have gotten to them,but once they come thru thats it for me,no more pushing across.With the V plow i can push across the roads,and not leave the big trails a stright blade does either,even if i leave a trail, I can quickly clean it up in one pass,no more chasing snow around like when i had a straight blade.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I don't push across the street but sometimes i will push out but leave it at the edge then come out and bank it into the corrner.You get fined good here if you push across.


----------



## snowflake (Jan 16, 2003)

thats the same way here in michigan it illegal to push it accross the street. but never really gets enforced that im awhere of. but lots of plowers do it. see it alll the time push it out in the street and leave a mess for city trucks to clean up.
also the home owners that snowblow there snow right into the street to just like to drop blade and rooster tail it right back into there face. had it one time had to dive into other lane so butthead home owner wouldnt get hit had his butt and snowblower right out in my lane makin a khell of a mess in road butthead musts fingered at 300 in the morning no body be out on the road.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*On the road never*

across the road & off the berm & 100% cleaned up trails is OK but any snow on the road  

Not only is it against the law in almost all states but you will be liable if someone has a accident. I know as my wife is a insurance adjuster & has a claim going to court right now against a snowplower. 

BTW where is "Snow Chain" 1 post & gone?? Anyway Welcome to PlowSite


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

I have a few places that I have to push it across the road. I make darn sure that I clean up all the trails. I'll push across the road until 6 am, then there are too many cars n the road. I know it is against city bylaw to push across the street, but the city guys have no problem with us guy that do it, as long as it is cleaned up and done in a safe manner. They also know the guys who make a mess and leave it on the road, and they are constantly on their case. One guy will literally leave it all in the street. I even have a hard time driving through it with my 4X4, so I'm sure a little economy car would high center in the snow. This kind of action is very unproffesional, and give us good guy a bad name.


----------



## Snow Chain (Feb 25, 2003)

*Thanks for the info guys*

I will be real careful about this from now on, because I certainly agree with the fact that you cant afford to have a legal battle over it when the plower would end up being to blame. I really try to avoid doing this at all, as I had mentioned, but after my Dad got so upset over it I decided that it was a good point, and might make for a good discussion as well as getting some new reasons for not doing it. Thanks for the good posts and be careful when plowing.

Take care,


----------



## snowfighterG (Feb 18, 2003)

*Definitely a don't!!*

Here in Camillus New York it is illegal to push snow across any street cleaned or otherwise. We always are careful not to do this with good pre planning. If the piles get too big I would glady pay to have them taken away for safety reasons and to keep the temptation to push across the street from happening. I know of a few snow plows that got t-boned in the middle of the road while the plowing because the driver couldn't stop. My advise........don't do it!



> Always prepare for the worst.....................


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

in my area every town has a different rule or fine.like the town of north haven its $240.00 to the contactor and home owner for every push across the road east haven allows it as long as windrows are cleaned off the road and it is piled over the curb.your not allowed to push across main roads.i think its $140.00 to the contractor per push.branford you can not ever push across the road unless the town dot gives you permission i don't know how much the fine is there.also when its a blizzard they allow you to push across the roads as long as the piles don't block someones view trying to pull out onto the road.you can not push piles on corners of a street or block sewers


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

Saw this today and couldn't believe it. The town street was just cleaned good by the crews. This guy backdrags into the street, then back drags with the blade up a bit, puts in forward spreads it a bit and takes off with a smile. Had it down to an art and quite proud of it.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

after the blizzard alot of contractors pushed out small lots and driveways along a primary road. on tues. morning after the state had been through some windrows were left by several along the one road. I had some trouble controlling my truck with plow when I bumped into these going about 30 in a 45 zone.

Just missed seeing the accident, but a lady in front of me must have been going quicker, lost control and flipped the car into the woodline. looked a little dazed as she crawled out of the car.

Needless to say the cause was a contractors windrows cutting across the two lane road. its not like the road was even busy. after all that snow people were reluctant to travel. and two more passes would have cleaned up the mess that was left.


----------



## Sparky925 (Aug 30, 2002)

A few years ago I was working for the State had a guy who kept pushing all of the snow out of his parking lot onto State rd. I sat and watched this for a few minutes I asked him to stop he told me to pound sand. That was fine with me the grader was coming down the rd I had the operator push all of the snow back in his driveway and the he backed up and dropped the 14' wing and did it 3 more times. The best part was the guy kept trying to push the snow back out on the rd and I had a State Trooper watch this happen the Trooper told him to stop he did not listen and got silver bracelets put he never pushed the snow out on the rd again.


----------



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

*What would you do?*

I plow in a mostly rural area, my biggest job is a seven residence long private drive with three town road entrances. Two of the driveway entrances are almost directly across a narrow town road from two other driveways which are uphill into their properties. The big storm of 02/03,I was careful to plow only INTO to the driveways for safety and so not to cause hazardous piles on the edges of the entrances. I later returned to spread the piles further INTO the driveways and was really ticked' that both driveways across from mine had been plowed across the road directly up-road from mine and of course the town plows buried the nice clean work I did with the snow pushed across the driveway. 
The last big storm (3/17), I looked for and had a discussion with both the contractors and informed them of the illegality and the safety hazard. One guy said said," sorry I won't do it again" and the other guy tried to tell me "thats the only way it's done when theres that much snow". As others stated, I told him he was putting himself and the property owner in a dangerous illegal situation but I could feel my anger growing at his arrogant attitude. 
MAN, I'M GLAD I GOT TO VENT THIS - this forum is great!
 :realmad:


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

*Re: What would you do?*



> _Originally posted by POWERBAND _
> * The big storm of 02/03,I was careful to plow only INTO to the driveways for safety and so not to cause hazardous piles on the edges of the entrances. I later returned to spread the piles further INTO the driveways and was really ticked' that both driveways across from mine had been plowed across the road directly up-road from mine and of course the town plows buried the nice clean work I did with the snow pushed across the driveway. *


OK ease up on the town, what are they suposed to do with the snow. They really don't have the option of doing much with the snow other than putting it to the right.

Geoff


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

If I have to go out into the street with snow, I will ALWAYS clean it up and push it back over the curb, next to the driveway aprons.


----------



## POWERBAND (Jan 18, 2001)

*Ticked'...*

*...was really ticked' that both driveways across from mine had been plowed across the road directly up-road from mine and of course the town plows buried the nice clean work I did with the snow pushed across the driveway. * 
*... OK ease up on the town, what are they suposed to do with the snow. They really don't have the option of doing much with the snow other than putting it to the right. - Geoff*

Geoff, The day this happened, I called the town hi-way super and told him I appreciate what they are doing out there and try to not complicate their job. I explained that the dangerous situation at my drives were not my doing and I wanted him to know it!.
You are right that the town and county guys have limited options and I always try to give them the respect (and distance) they deserve.


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Been there - Done that*

I got a call on the Nextel one day saying I needed to report to one of the job sites right away. When arrived, 4 cruisers had a plow truck blocked in and the job site shut down. The first time the lead officer stopped them he gave them a warning. He asked them to cease and desist pushing snow into the roadway. This includes across the roadway. THIS time, he issued the company I work for, a citation for placing snow in the roadway. Our county ordinance says "...all snow will be pushed into the property line..." I got a fine for not only every truck on the job, but every piece of equipment as well. I was also fined for each piece of equipment and truck that did not have an amber warning light in operation. Here's the killer... because our company holds the contract, I even got fined for subs as well. I can't speak personally for your area, but GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think everyone who has employees or subs needs to run copies of Tillerman1664's post and tape it to every dash. 

Even a solo-act contractor would have a hard time eating those fines just for one truck and plow without a flashing light. I know I would.


----------



## Bob V (Nov 29, 2002)

*Snow Chain*

Great thread!

The area where I am I have seen this for years, guys plowing snow in the roads or leaving 6 or 7 wind rows across the road.

I really would like to catch anyone who thinks it is OK to do this.

I always keep my blade just of the ground and have hit these piles on several ocasions and had all I could do to keep the truck straight and on the road. Hitting these will wake you up...... I guarantee it!

I am glad you have re-thought and changed your way of thinking.

I have my name on my truck...... I wouldn't want someone to see me leaving a half a$$ job, then tell everyone.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Oh yeah*

... Don't think for 1 minute we didn't have 1 "HECK" of a talk before everyone returned to work that day. The lesson I learned was that I can't trust the people I thought I could.


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

I wouldn't leave snow in the road...can you say liability. I push a lot of snow up on lawns, just gotta be careful not to scuff the turf. If it's a gravel drive, be sure not to push it in far.

Even the snow that guys pushed across the road from our recent blizzard in becoming a problem. The road shoulders have melted back everywhere but there, so you're driving along and all of a sudden there's a big mound of ice in the road.


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

I always do it, it's either that or pull off the snow blower, 
I do always make sure I clean up the mess I made in the street.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

In NY pushing snow across the road is considered littering. It is a $500 fine I believe. As well as everybody else has said, pushing snow across the road is dangerous and opens you up to a lawsuit. If nothing else it gives you a bad name. It doesn't take anybody any longer to push it onto the lawn as it does to cleanup the road after you have pushed snow across the street. So why push snow across the road. It makes all of us plow guys look bad and there is no reason to do it. Severe winter storm, maybe, but clean up your mess. Don't leave it in the road for people to lose control from.
Sorry I really hate to see people doing that.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

My .02 , If it comes off there property it goes back on their property. Plan ahead, over those guys who push the approach back 1 foot on the first snowfall and are stuck dealing with it the rest of the season. I tell my customers its going on the parkway first and the front yard after that. 

i'm also the type that if joe homeowner is blowing his stuff into the road, i will gladly put it back.


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

Ok, Got a question. 
Driveway faces up hill, 2 car garage @ the top. 
Left side of driveway, (looking up) has an UP hill slope ranging from roughly a 6' rise in 10-12' distance, to a 2-3' rise in 1-2' distance. 
Bottom 10' of drive has a 2-4' tall stone wall. 
Right side is different property, owner can be a ROYAL PITA! 
Town sidewalk out ft. 
Where does the snow go? Right now I am doing it with a snow blower up onto the bank. FT sidewalk gets blown on top of the town-plowed windrow. 
Any ideas? I will try to get a pic tomorrow when I get home if it will help. 
Right now what I am thinking is back-dragging to the bottom. pushing it up the sidewalk into one big pile and blowing a path thru that, only prob is there is a telephone pole right where I would put the pile
Thanx!


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

Ok, the pics SUCK! but I got 2 useable one so you can see what I am talking about. This is my place, we use the snowblower on it sisnce my mom says there is no place to plow it. (she is the landlord) Any ideas for me?
Sorry so red, only way you can see the left side. This is looking up the driveway.


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

this is the sidewalk out front.


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

Hey Phoenix. You sure do have a tough one there. From what I can make out of your pics, I would try to back drag it to the street and try pushing all the snow onto the hill/wall side of the yard. As far as the sidewalk goes, I think that I would try my best not to plow the sidewalk in but pile the snow between road and sidewalk. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## hortboy (Aug 24, 2003)

*NYS Legal to push snow across the road.*

Guys ,

I know this is a major concern, but in NYS there is no law on the books for pushing snow across the road. I confirmed this w/ our state trooper baracks and then again w/ the county sheriff. I was told and I quote" You can push snow across the road, and when your finished the road must be left clean". Now one place I would check for you NY'ers is call the local town, city or village police to make sure they didn't put a law on the books. 
they did ask that i use common sense though, don't plow on a busy road at 8:00 am or 5:00 pm.


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanx DJ, Anyone else? Or do you agree with DJ? 
Only prob with pushing it up the bank is that its about a 6" jump from the driveway @ the bottom of the hill. BUT! That does sound like it will still work! Worst case? I get a big enough pile for the mailman to sink into when he walks down the hill instead of using the sidewalk!:realmad: I have already left him a shovel and a note, "use the walk, or use the shovel"! (knocks a bunch of snow into the driveway everytime he does it.)


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I try to plow in mound on the road and clean my trails a ticket or law is stupid since dpw puses back into ur clean driveway


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

First off, if I can't do the job properly, I do not bid on it. I havent pushed snow across streets for about 5 years now. The exception was the Blizzard, and then it was done safely into a farmers field, and the road was unplowed at the time. I "Y"ed out the road, and left it real nice with NO extra snow on the road.

A fine example of jobs I would refuse would be Phoenix's house. Thats a perfect job for a blower or a Skidsteer. None of which I have or will have anytime soon.


----------



## Q-Team Inc (Oct 22, 2003)

Its illegal here in Maine. I had a DOT driver call the cops on me this weekend. I plow a restaurant on the corner of two roads. One of the 2 is 2 lanes. They push all the snow right in the driveway. Well when I got there to plow there was a 12" high banking. So I rammed right through it and snow went all over the place including the road, even though I was plowing away from the road. Well come to find out it was a rookie DOT driver and he said something to me and I politely told him that I would clean it all up. Well he sat around and partially blocked my way. When I saw that I knew the cops where on the way. The cop was nice and come to find out he used to plow the same place years ago. Luckily I didn't get ticketed. Cop was real cool about it.

We got 32" of snow and we are all out there doing the same job. Thats was really irks me.


----------



## NHSnow (Nov 18, 2003)

The following is the NH statute:

236:20 Snow Obstruction. - Any person who shall put or place or cause to be put or placed any snow or ice upon the surface of the traveled portion of any class I, class III, or class III-a highway or state maintained portion of any class II highway for any purpose, except to provide a place necessary for crossing, recrossing and traveling upon said highways by sleds, logging or farm equipment, shall be guilty of a violation if a natural person, or guilty of a misdemeanor if any other person. The provisions of this section shall not apply where snow or ice is pushed across the traveled surface of said highways for the purpose of snow removal from land adjoining said highways. 

As you can see from the last sentence of the statute, pushing across a "traveled surface" is acceptable. Implied is that no snow should remain on the road. The statute seems reasonable.

The only question I have, from the statute above, is what is the definition of a "natural person"?


----------



## phoenix827 (Nov 15, 2003)

Even BIGGER question, What is an "other" person?!?!


----------



## GesnerLawn (Nov 30, 2002)

Natural person = human being. Other = corporation. It's pretty commonly used languange in legal mumbo jumbo.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

A couple years ago I was driving down a two lane road and came upon a part where the guy had plowed a driveway across the street and it came out halfway into the lane, like 2 feet plus deep. There was a car coming the other way and we were going to meet at the pile so I was forced to drive into it making my Blazer completely high centered and stuck for hours. Man, was I pissed at that, it could have been worse though, and it would be HIS fault.

I will only push across if it will be able to be completely clear of the road, and then only if it is completely necessary, usually just leftovers. I have to push an entrance uphill but I still do it to keep it out of the street and avoid a pile that will block the view. It takes extra time, but it's worth it to me to do the right thing.

-Jer


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

it is illegal to push accross streets in my town, they talk about removing salt. as far as leaving snow in the street the statute reads "leaving debris in the roadway" some driveways here are steep and you must push down. after i got a ticket for it and made a court appearance where they reduced the fine from 125 to 50 (a competing plow driver testfied aganst me, in the blizzard of 96-30") i clean up real well afterwards. basically i dont take on drives that require all that extra clean up work and liability anymore and am glad they are gone. but if you have to push into the street, clean up and no one should complain


----------



## JasonJ (Dec 14, 2003)

I have one driveway that I have to plow across the road. I always clean every bit of snow off of the road, and then I'll go up the road about fifty feet and angle blade down to 50 feet past where I pushed the snow, just to make sure. The snow goes over an edge down an embankment so pile-up is not an issue. By the time I am done, its like it never happened, and it doesn't take long at all to do it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Trailers across the streets*

You see these guys all the time, an ancient 1/2 ton with a ratty plow and two pallets of salt in the back,dragging the back bumper on the street. Drives like a maniac between jobs. An accident waiting to happen. You can follow this guy from place to place he leaves plies in the street.
Anyone that pushs across a street and leaves the trailer's is a slob. The State/City guys job is to clean up the roads not the slobs snow. I see people back drag city drives and leave it in the street. This in many City's is illegal! This is the City's property,so your putting snow on someone else's property without permission. If I have to do this I pile the snow on the tree lawn between the sidewalk and the street and not on the sidewalk.
I do my In laws and sister-inlaws drives this way (same street) and do two passes on their block long street. This opens up the street to the main drag and the neighbors love me.
I have had cops in another city try to catch me tree lawn piling,but I seen them park and start watching me. So I just put it where I could on my sister and her neighbors place. Haaa no cheap-N-easy ticket for you officer!


----------

